# My first gun.



## rooskers (Jul 16, 2008)

Last week I bought my first gun which is a XD .45acp service model. I went out this weekend with my friend and his dad and put about 75 rounds through it and loved it. This weekend I am taking my basic handgun training class and after that am going to get a membership at my local gun club.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and congratas on your purchase!

-Jeff-


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the XD club. Soon you'll be like a number of us who have 2 or more XD's (they're like dogs in that they're happier in packs).


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Todd said:


> Welcome to the XD club. Soon you'll be like a number of us who have 2 or more XD's (they're like dogs in that they're happier in packs).


+1 Welcome to the club.


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Congrats on xd 45, the more you shoot it the more you will like it. I have the XD45c in Dark Earth just keeps getting better. :smt023


----------



## TheTreeWiseMen (Apr 15, 2008)

Congrats on the new gun. My pistol permit from Nassau County NY should be with me in the next month or so....


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Love my XD and welcome to the club!


----------



## rooskers (Jul 16, 2008)

I will be taking my first class at Oregon Firearms Academy. It is a little ways away from me but the only thing I could find close by was just a 4 hour class located in a motel room and no shooting was involved. Since I am new to hand guns I thought this place looked a little better for me since I want to learn to shoot not just get my ccw license.

http://www.oregonfirearmsacademy.com/


----------

